# What kind of treats to give a pony that are sugar free?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare is on a diet right now and the vet restricted treats to sugar-free only. The ones I've found that she really likes are peppermints & also butterscotch (that's a new one she LOVES)  They were both at the local supermarket...here's a good website if you want to stock up:

Sugar Free Candy, Sugar Free Lollipops, Diabetic Candy 

They have a hard candy mix that I'll bet the pony will LOVE! I want to get the IBC root beer hard candy and see what my pony thinks about it, I love letting her try out new treats!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

what about just carrots?? there is natural sugar in them, but would that be ok?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Carrots!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

as everyone said...carrots! I find most horses perfer juicey carrots to horse treats anyday!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

None of my horses will eat carrots


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Even my dogs adore carrots!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My horses don't even like apples. But one of my colts like dorrito chips.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Im assuming the pony had or has laminitis/founder. In which case carrots are an absolute NO-NO! Carrots are chocked full of sugar.

beet treats for horses - emerald valley equine horses

dried split peas work good

Skode's Low Sugar/Low Starch Horse Treats & Cookies

hay cubes....especially those little alfalfa hay cubes


----------



## mom23monkeys (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks hotreddun! I hope she likes them!
Carrots are a BIG no-no...


----------



## mom23monkeys (Oct 3, 2008)

ordered from the diabetic friendly website too! THANKS!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Third the NO No to carrots or apples. Both high is sugar.

We give all of our's hay cubes as a treat.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> Third the NO No to carrots or apples. Both high is sugar.
> 
> We give all of our's hay cubes as a treat.


Aren't they a natural sugar though?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

sugar is sugar regardless of the type...


----------

